# Your Mission: Help me find some decent components!!!



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I need a set of components but I don’t have much $ to spend. Some of you guys are really good and finding kickass deals on car audio so I ask for your help.

I need a decent set of 6 ½” components for around $50. 
New or used (even lightly damaged). Must be a full set 2Mid, 2Tweet, 2X-overs.
Must be of decent quality (Name Brand), something you yourself would consider installing if short on cash. 

Post a link to what you find and please, they must be at or around $50 for the set.

Thank you everyone! :cheers: 
Lets see what you can find.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

check out crutch field scratch and dent department. i got both my front and back speakers from there and i didnt find one thing wrong with them. the thing is is when people buy them and install them the screws will take the paint off of the mounting holes when tightened down so they cant sell them back for the full price :thumbup: i got great deals and all the harnesses and so on. check out ebay too but be careful


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

No way would Crutchfeild hit my $50 mark even if the product was Scratch & Dent. I checked anyway, but didn't find anything.

It's a tough challenge but I know there are decent cheap components out there. Just need to find em is all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you won't even get a decent coax setup for $50. Seriously, no way in hell you'll find decent components, let alone 3pc components for anywhere near $50.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you won't even get a decent coax setup for $50. Seriously, no way in hell you'll find decent components, let alone 3pc components for anywhere near $50.


 [not going to happen]

quoted chimmikes post for emphasis


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

take that $50, and get another job
then, make $300.
then, now that you have $350, get the Koda's 

sorry dude. not gonna find much for $50. i *might* be interested in selling my Polk components....but not for much less than $150-$175. and thats only so i can get Koda's


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

What! too tough of a challenge for you??? :fluffpol:
FYI, my current set of POLK components ran me $56. Now who ever said it can't be done :banhump: 

You guys have no imagination, which is funny cuz building car audio systems is nothing but imagination. You dream it up and build from there. 
All you NAY sayer’s need not say NEY! It can be done and it will be done. 

You guys with your sights set on extremely over priced audio equipment (yes OVER PRICED, have you any idea what it cost to make a set of speakers? Nowhere near that 350 dollar mark your willing to pay, believe me!) need not apply. 
Guess I'm the only one up for a challenge.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Imagination has nothing to do with this. Now if you had asked us to build you a set of DIY components for under $100 that would take imagination. You're asking us to find the shitiest speakers ever made, that's not a challenge, that's just stupid

You need to go used, that's the only option...either that or just save your money so you can actually buy something worthwhile. And yes speakers are overpriced, EVERYTHING IS OVERPRICED. Do you think it actually costs $15k in materials to make a sentra, or $10 for the hamburger you eat at chilis? You aren't paying for the materials that are used to make the speaker, you're paying for the research involved in designing that speaker.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^
Yes, used components! 

I'm tired of this; I thought you guys could be of help, not badger me about what you think I should do instead. It can be done you guys just never tried. I know what I want so I asked for your help. I do realize this is a Car Forum not an Audio Forum so perhaps your lack of ingenuity is a direct result. I'm very creative with my audio setups and choices. I was under the impression all you guys we're too! Guess I was wrong. Go back to your Rockford Fosgate amps and $350 component speakers.
Your' ridicule is of no help to me. I'll just find em on my own.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Say, I see your Koda's are made by Adire Audio. Thats funny cuz I just happen to be good friends with the owner and founder of Adire, Mr. Dan Wiggins. 
Maybe I'll just give him a call and see what he can do for me.

Thanks for your advice! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> What! too tough of a challenge for you??? :fluffpol:
> FYI, my current set of POLK components ran me $56. Now who ever said it can't be done :banhump:
> 
> You guys have no imagination, which is funny cuz building car audio systems is nothing but imagination. You dream it up and build from there.
> ...


im sorry you only have 50 bucks but i dont think anyone here will find even half assed components for 50 let alot good ones ...........get a job......... get good speakers and youll be happy, if anyone here new about good speakers for that cheap i can garuntee that they would buy them then sell them for more :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this thread is idiotic.

if you want to help finding $50 3pc decent components, go find a "super, uber cheapie penny pincher weenie" forum. 

We're not gonna help you in a nearly impossible task....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

_Originally Posted by sr20dem0n
I see you said you're a friend of Dan Wiggins'. That's pretty cool, I've talked to him on several occasions and he seems like a very knowledgable guy. Actually his attitude and the attitudes of his employees is one of the main reasons why I decided to go with Adire in the first place. I wish I lived up there so I could actually go meet some of them, but alas I'm in Texas....

As for the $50 components....I mean you can barely even find a decent set of crossovers for $50, much less crossovers, woofers, and tweeters. Used opens up some options, and if you wanted to run active that would give you some more options as well, but that would require a 4ch or a pair of 2ch amps just for one set of components, not to mention a buttload of processing. It would only be a good choice if you already had all the equipment and just needed the speakers. Anyway, if you go to the for sale section of www.caraudioforum.com you might be able to find a set of used components for $50, but I haven't checked out that section of the forum in a while so I'm not sure what's available. I have a set of components I would sell (Infinity Kappa 60.5cs), but not for $50.
_


----------

